# Downgrade to ICS from latest JB



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

Is it possible to downgrade to ICS 4.0.4 ?.. I am currently in the Latest Jelly bean OTA build.

Please let me know the steps for the same. Is there any custom roms for our stellar.

Please guide me.


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

If you boot to recovery (power off, hold power, home button, and volume up) then do a factory reset you should be wiped to 4.0.4. From there, google root debugfs. You should find instructions on how to root with the download somewhere (just google how to root galaxy stellar debugfs -- the all samsung phones link looked good). As far as roms go, all thats really available is modified stock. If you go to the stellar dev section on this site there are a few. I personally used and liked aglaronds. Goo manager is the best way to flash them for this phone.

Let me know if any of that was unclear or didnt work


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

swarlesbarkely said:


> If you boot to recovery (power off, hold power, home button, and volume up) then do a factory reset you should be wiped to 4.0.4. From there, google root debugfs. You should find instructions on how to root with the download somewhere (just google how to root galaxy stellar debugfs -- the all samsung phones link looked good). As far as roms go, all thats really available is modified stock. If you go to the stellar dev section on this site there are a few. I personally used and liked aglaronds. Goo manager is the best way to flash them for this phone.
> 
> Let me know if any of that was unclear or didnt work


I did the factory reset as directed by you. But i am still in Jelly bean 4.1.2 version only.. Tried twice even, its not working, not able to downgrade


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you know how to work with odin? If yes here's a link with a one click download in the op.
http://rootzwiki.com...ownload-how-to/

(make sure usb debugging is turned on in developer options)

*Assuming you have windows -- I dont know if there is odin for macs*

if not just google download odin 3.0.7. Install odin on your computer, download the .tar odin LH2 file from that link ^^, run the program on your computer, attach the .tar file in the pda section, boot to download mode (same as recovery but with volume down instead), connect your phone to your computer, then flash the .tar file.

It will be less confusing when you have odin open


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Plus, just curious, why downgrade?


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

swarlesbarkely said:


> Plus, just curious, why downgrade?


I am using the phone in india, i am trying to do manual programming to the phone my entering the MDN and MSID , but the **772 menu is not working in Jelly bean rom.

Also ##DATA# is not working in jelly bean. I need to enter the MDN and MSID using **772 to activate the number. While in ICS i activated the number like that.

After JB upgrade i did a reset once and the number programming got erased off







.. Now i cant figure out a way to enter the MDN an MSID

If you have any idea as how to access the **772 or an equivalent menu let me know.

For the downgrade method using ODIN, i will have to try tomorrow. My house internet is bit slow will take more time to download the file,


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry I have absolutely no clue







Odin is the only way I can think of if you reset to jb and not ics


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

swarlesbarkely said:


> Sorry I have absolutely no clue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ODIN will not get me back to ICS ? .. I dont want JB now ..


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Nono odin is the only way I can think of to downgrade to ics if a factory reset still leaves you with jb


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

swarlesbarkely said:


> Nono odin is the only way I can think of to downgrade to ics if a factory reset still leaves you with jb


Correct, i will have to try ODIN tomorrow, Will let u know ...

Thanks for your complete guidance in this matter, its really very very helpful


----------



## Balabharathi (Mar 29, 2013)

Balabharathi said:


> Correct, i will have to try ODIN tomorrow, Will let u know ...
> 
> Thanks for your complete guidance in this matter, its really very very helpful


Bro you are great. Used the ODIN method and know what downgraded to ICS and activated my phone once again in reliance india .

Thanks so much for the guidance. 

I have been searching for custom roms, but seems all the links were down.

If you can suggest anyone custom rom or modified stock please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Go to the development section on stellar page there's a few there. I used the one by aglarond for awhile before jb and I liked that one


----------

